# Heat pump not coming on



## ernel (Jan 10, 2011)

my heat pump will not come on . The A.C. will run but when it is switched over to heat the outside unit will not come on and it goes into heat cycle and stays in that mode. The elect.elements are supplying the heat.  Even when the outside temp. is above 45*  could it be the ambient temp sensor ? If so where is it located , or any suggestions what to check and do to correct the situation.


----------

